# mupdf: scrolling



## any_name_you_wish (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello,                                                                  

I have a question for people who use mupdf as a pdf viewer.             

It's a great program but I have some problems with it.                  

How do you scroll? I'd like to scroll in my text continuously and it doesn't work that way. I'm just jumping to the end of the page (and have to look for the right text line again and again).            

And what do you do to save the current page number? It always starts at the beginning.


----------



## scottro (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm not sure about saving the previous page, but I just scroll down with the j key (as one would in vi). I wound up using zathura with the pdf-mupdf plugin. I've found it very good, (it saves the page) and it also works perfectly with epub files.


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Nov 8, 2021)

scottro said:


> zathura with the pdf-mupdf plugin.


It works and it works very well. Thank you for this tip.


----------



## scottro (Nov 8, 2021)

Great, glad it helped. It's become my go to pdf reader.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)

Good as mupdf is, I would recommend graphics/atril-lite .


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 9, 2021)

scottro said:


> … zathura with the pdf-mupdf plugin …



I'm trying graphics/zathura for the first time (thanks), with recommended graphics/zathura-pdf-poppler.

What are the benefits of graphics/zathura-pdf-mupdf?



any_name_you_wish said:


> … have to look for the right text line again and again…



(Yeah, I tried graphics/mupdf in isolation, it behaves strangely in response to the navigation keys that I'd normally use.)


----------



## scottro (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't know if it was just pulled in when I installed zathura or not. I do know that on a Linux install (Fedora I think), that I first installed just zathura, it couldn't open pdfs or epubs but then added the mupdf plugin and then it worked (for both epub and pdf). So, I don't think I've tried without that and with graphics/zathura/pdf-poppler. I would imagine that if the poppler one enables you to read pdfs and epubs, that should be fine. I'm not sure if either one has added features--in my case, I usually just want to be able to view and save where I was, so it may be that one or the other is more useful to those with more complex needs.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks. 

<https://www.freshports.org/graphics/zathura/#requiredrun> no automated installation of plug-ins; <https://www.freshports.org/graphics/zathura/#message> makes suggestions.


----------



## gnath (Nov 11, 2021)

What about minimal graphics/xpdf3 for routine work ?


----------

